# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Gardasee Ende Mai

## Schorsch

Servus,

Ich lese schon seit einiger Zeit hier und jetzt mchte ich meinem ersten Beitrag verfassen.

Ich mchte gerne Ende Mai mit meiner Freundin im Womo an den Gardasee fahren. Da ich noch nie dort war kenne ich mich natrlich gar nicht aus, allerdings habe ich mir die wichtigsten Infos hier im Forum schon zusammensuchen knnen.
Das Problem ist, dass meine Freundin noch nie gesurft ist und ich es ihr dort gerne beibringen mchte, andererseits mchte ich aber auch mal wieder mit nem 5er in der Gegend rumheizen.
Laut den Infos die ich jetzt zusammen habe wre Malcesine wohl gut geeignet, da ich morgens beim Vento heizen knnte und meine Freundin Nachmittags bei leichtem Vento und kleiner Welle ben kann.
Andererseits habe ich gehrt dass die Campingpltze in Malcesine nicht so schn sein sollen wie in Torbole.
Ein hin- und herfahren zwischen Malcesine und Torbole kommt eigentlich auch nicht in Frage da wir das Womo von meinen Eltern leihen, das Teil 8,5 Meter lang und somit etwas sperrig ist.
Knnt ihr mir eventuell Tipps zu geeigneten Spots und Campingpltzen geben?
Schn wre es auch wenn man in der Nhe biken gehen und Abends mal gemtlich was trinken gehen kann.

Danke fr Eure Hilfe und Gru
Schorsch

----------


## Slayer

Hy

Kann Dir den Campingplatz Martora empfehlen. Kannst morgens gut Vento surfen, und fr die Ora am Mittag gehts auch. Liegt vor Malcesine ( von Torbole kommend ) und es ist auch nicht weit bis zur Surschule wwwindsquare ( www.wwwindsquare.com ) haben super Material und auch gute Surfkurse. Campingplatz hat auch ne Homepage ( www.martora.it ). Einziger Nachteil ist, da die Gardasena zwischen See und Campingplatz liegt. Weiter Richtung Malcesine wrde ich nicht mehr gehen, da Du dort dann nicht mehr Ora surfen kannst.

Gre Andy

----------


## Rafa

Also zum "in der nhe biken und abends mal schn was trinken gehen" eignet sich Torbole wohl deutlich besser als Malcesine.
Auerdem hast du in Torbole Nachmittags ja auch die Ora, mit nem 5er wirste da natrlich leider eher nich hinkommen. Und deine Freundin knnte ja dann morgens ( so zwischen 10-12/1uhr) ben, wenn auch die ganzen Surfschulen drauen sind. 
viel spa auf jeden fall, 
hang loose
Rafa

----------


## Schorsch

Danke fr Eure Antworten.
Da muss ich mal n bisschen berlegen und Prioritten setzen.

Gru Schorsch

----------


## Schorsch

Hallo,
noch eine Frage:
Wer hat Erfahrung mit dem Campinplatz Tonini in Malcesine?
Von der Lage fnd ich den nicht allzu schlecht.
Haben dort auch grere Womos Platz?
Bekomm ich Ende Mai berhaupt einen Platz?

Gru Schorsch

----------


## paulchen

Servus Schorsch!

der campingplatz Tonini ist nicht alzu gro und hat viele stammkunden, d.h. falls du glck hast bekommst du einen platz ansonsten kannst du auf campingpltze in der nhe ausweichen. der camping claudia ist aus meiner sicht der schnste platz in dieser zone und liegt ca. 500m nrdlicher von tonini. dieser ist auch ein wenig ruhiger und bei oberen pltzen ist die gardesana (hauptstrae) auch im gegensatz zu tonini nicht zu hren.
ansonsten gibt es noch camping lombardi, martora und campagnola.
um abends gemtlich etwas trinken zu gehen musst du nach malcesine, was zu fuss schon eher weit, aber mit dem fahrrad gut zu erreichen ist, da es einen radweg gibt. morgends ist echt gut wind, nachmittags wird es aber nur fr deine freundin reichen. die surfschule wwwind square ist nicht weit entfernt.

gru
paul

----------


## Schorsch

@paulchen: Danke!
Wie ist so der Einstieg ins Wasser am Camping Claudia und ist es ein Problem das man ber die Gardesana muss?

Gru Schorsch

----------


## paulchen

guten morgen!
der ausgang des campingplatzes claudia liegt an der gardesana, vor einer kleinen halbinsel und es sind ca. 30m zu einer sdlich gelegenen bucht und ca. 30m zu der nrdlichen bucht. das berqueren der gardesana ist kein groes problem und wird z.b. auch bei surfschulen so praktiziert. die strnde sind mit groben kies gedeckt (nicht so komfortabel aber im norden des lagos normal). die strnde sind eigentlich fr badegste reserviert, was aber von allen surfern in dieser zone ignoriert wird und hchstens zur hauptsaison, ab mittagszeit "problemmatisch" ist.
fr ende mai auf jeden fall warmen neo mitnehmen!!!  :Happy: 
am besten du schaust dir die hompage des campingplatzes an:
http://www.campingclaudia.it/

gru paul

anbei ein bild vom letzten wochenende (nrdliche bucht - blick richtung torbole)

----------


## Schorsch

Das schaut ja schon mal gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Homepage hab ich schon angeschaut, aber darauf vertau ich nicht mehr. Bin da schon bse drauf reingefallen als ich in Sizilien war. Bilder kann man eben sehr geschickt machen ;-)
Ich vertrau jetzt lieber auf Empfehlungen als auf die schnsten Bilder auf ner Homepage.
Bis jetzt hrt sich der Camping Claudia ganz gut an.
Neo ist klar, aber mit Langarmneo sollt es doch warm genug sein, oder?

Gru Schorsch

----------


## Lago di Garda

Hi..

also ich fahr jetzt schon seit 18 Jahren an Camping Tonini, jedes Jahr 2-3 mal !! 
Ist fr mich der schnste Camping Platz. Die Leute sind super nett, und er platz an sich ist auch schn.

Zum Wind:
In der frh hats nen ordentlich Vento wo man so auch gern mal nen 5er segel fahren kann, hatte schonmal ne woche wo ich 3 tage hintereinander 4.2 gefahren bin !
Am Nachmittag hats ne genehme Ora, ca. 3-4 bft !! Super Wind zum ben quasi ! 

Gru Max

----------

